# my alloy mini pocket poacher (reupload)



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

hi guys.

so a few months ago a purchased a slingshot, it was not polished or anything so a few days ago ii too of the bands. I orderd some wet and dry paper and some brasso and yesteday they arrived, i have just finished.

sorry cant upload 2 pics lets just say it had a lot of scratches









when done

View attachment 6039


this is 8mm alloy

i dont think this is to bad for my 1st try and for a 14 year old!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

It looks very good. When I was 14 I ruined everything I touched.

Nice Job!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good looking sling, keep up the good work.
Philly


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Thats a good looking shooter and you did a good job polishing. Were did you get it and wae it a good price.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That look nice good job.

BTW: I think uploading pic of you fails due to large file, reduce the file size or upload it from any Photo sharing site..


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Pic isn't very clear, but it sure looks like a nice catty well worth the work you put into it. Well done!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

...


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

mckee said:


> Thats a good looking shooter and you did a good job polishing. Were did you get it and wae it a good price.


i bought it from a guy called john on ebay he has alot of slings but the one i got was a one off cost me around £15

ebay site :http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/cyan_john&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSX:SELLERID
[/quote]

i thought thats were it came from, his slingshots arent bad, but he loves to copy, his prices are too bad, jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Thats a good looking shooter and you did a good job polishing. Were did you get it and wae it a good price.


i bought it from a guy called john on ebay he has alot of slings but the one i got was a one off cost me around £15

ebay site :http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/cyan_john&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSX:SELLERID
[/quote]

i thought thats were it came from, his slingshots arent bad, but he loves to copy, his prices are too bad, jeff
[/quote]

good enougth for me cheeps allways good


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

The guy you bought this slingshot from has been band from this forum for showing his ripped off copies of A+ frames. IMHO he should not be given any credit or business by any forum member.
ATT Mods: links to ebay site should be removed from thread.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

brockfnsamson said:


> The guy you bought this slingshot from has been band from this forum for showing his ripped off copies of A+ frames. IMHO he should not be given any credit or business by any forum member.
> ATT Mods: links to ebay site should be removed from thread.


Thank you my friend!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wait! Wait!

I Love Perry and will baldly admit that my PS-2 is tha best slingshot I own.

But. . .

Fact is that, contrary to popular belief, Perry's basic design is quite easily stumbled upon by any shooter/maker who knows how to shoot. It's the pinky hole that makes his design work so well. I don't see the pinky hole here. That makes all the difference.

My conclusion is that it is possible that John never did copy Perry's slingshot. Until one of you guys proves it, I remain open-minded to John.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

> My conclusion is that it is possible that John never did copy Perry's slingshot. Until one of you guys proves it, I remain open-minded to John.


Hey!! Call him Cyan_John will ya DH!!







I'd prefer not to be confused with him as there is widespread dislike of the fellow....I think any other John would agree with me on that one...









Cheers - *John*


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Wait! Wait!
> 
> I Love Perry and will baldly admit that my PS-2 is tha best slingshot I own.
> 
> ...


Im not going to advertise for this guy but I will pm you proof.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Dayhiker you have always been my friend but you have this one wrong. This guy stole my designs after I wouldn't give him permission. He contacted me after he made the first and asked if it would be ok to make them. I said no, and so he began to taunt me, flaunted it, cussed me and then now after being banned continues to do so. I believe my life and business should lend some weight to what I say. Funny you think my design is easy to stumble upon... No one had till I came out with it. As others have said over and over the A+ design has influenced many!!!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

*Just a little reminder from the forum guidelines might be in order here as well....

"BANNED MEMBERS*
Those that were banned were banned for a reason. As such, do not post quotes from them, pictures of them, etc. While they may be let back on the site in the future, during their banishment they are to be considered persona non grata.

*COPYING DESIGNS*
This site does not welcome threads that display unauthorized copies of slingshots designed by a forum member. Such threads may be deleted or edited without warning. 
Designers who feel that they were copied can notify the moderators or the site admin. After the evaluation of the thread in question, the thread may be deleted or edited.

The administration retains the right to decide whether a here presented slingshot is a clone or not. In general, the more unique your design is, the better are your chances to receive protection. Generic frames are free to all."


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Dayhiker you have always been my friend but you have this one wrong. This guy stole my designs after I wouldn't give him permission. He contacted me after he made the first and asked if it would be ok to make them. I said no, and so he began to taunt me, flaunted it, cussed me and then now after being banned continues to do so. I believe my life and business should lend some weight to what I say. Funny you think my design is easy to stumble upon... No one had till I came out with it. As others have said over and over the A+ design has influenced many!!!!


Perry, your design is one of those that once you see it you feel like you must use it. I have made many designs on paper that I unknowingly made like yours. it's something that you copy from without trying to (it's that good). As for John, he seems like a virus among slingshot shooters on the forum. We have had the talk about copying designs time and time again... I'm sure they arent as good as the real thing anywayy


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Frankly this topic makes me even more weary than I already was!!! This will be my last post about it because I have far more to be concerned about.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes it makes me weary too. Brock pm'd me good proof, and I did not know of Perry's dealings with the fellow. Okay, now I know. No need for anyone to get upset. I was only trying to be fair.

PEACE OUT!


----------



## sharpshooter123 (Feb 18, 2011)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Dayhiker you have always been my friend but you have this one wrong. This guy stole my designs after I wouldn't give him permission. He contacted me after he made the first and asked if it would be ok to make them. I said no, and so he began to taunt me, flaunted it, cussed me and then now after being banned continues to do so. I believe my life and business should lend some weight to what I say. Funny you think my design is easy to stumble upon... No one had till I came out with it. As others have said over and over the A+ design has influenced many!!!!


The guy in this video is claiming that he has never contacted you or asked to use your designs, and says he has never threatened you either? do you have any proof? like the message or email? if someone was threatening me i would definately keep the email....... david


----------



## dmy89 (Jan 11, 2011)

sharpshooter123 said:


> Dayhiker you have always been my friend but you have this one wrong. This guy stole my designs after I wouldn't give him permission. He contacted me after he made the first and asked if it would be ok to make them. I said no, and so he began to taunt me, flaunted it, cussed me and then now after being banned continues to do so. I believe my life and business should lend some weight to what I say. Funny you think my design is easy to stumble upon... No one had till I came out with it. As others have said over and over the A+ design has influenced many!!!!


The guy in this video is claiming that he has never contacted you or asked to use your designs, and says he has never threatened you either? do you have any proof? like the message or email? if someone was threatening me i would definately keep the email....... david
[/quote]

AGREE!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

sharpshooter123 said:


> Dayhiker you have always been my friend but you have this one wrong. This guy stole my designs after I wouldn't give him permission. He contacted me after he made the first and asked if it would be ok to make them. I said no, and so he began to taunt me, flaunted it, cussed me and then now after being banned continues to do so. I believe my life and business should lend some weight to what I say. Funny you think my design is easy to stumble upon... No one had till I came out with it. As others have said over and over the A+ design has influenced many!!!!


The guy in this video is claiming that he has never contacted you or asked to use your designs, and says he has never threatened you either? do you have any proof? like the message or email? if someone was threatening me i would definately keep the email....... david
[/quote]

Talk to the moderators..... I've said my piece.


----------

